# Better Photo



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

I posted a rather poor photo of my new Hamilton Nautilus 450 on the Saturday thread. Here is a better photo of the watch. Seems quite rare with a black dial and I have asked Rene Rondeau for more info on it's rarity or lack there of. I will follow this up after recieving his reply.


----------



## Bill_uk (Jun 8, 2008)

have to say mate that its a beautiful watch and the bezel is especially nice


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Now that's got a lot of class Bill. The cross hatch of the bezel is fantastic, and i love the red tip on the sweep - congratulations!


----------

